# Junk loaded up for Monroe Sunday morning early



## Mark Mattei (Apr 30, 2022)

Will be set up space seven in the expo center, thanks Paul for getting me the space. Bringing the stuff to sell but I find it’s usually more fun to trade. Also packed a blue bike with speedo in the tank, didn’t get a picture of that one, looks sort of futuristic, 1960s I think.


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 30, 2022)

love that early cross frame 28 inch or 30 ?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 30, 2022)

So what is picture five, that crazy blue girls bike ? ( knew someone would ask...)


----------



## kreika (May 1, 2022)

Junk??? Nope! Lol


----------



## Wildeman (May 1, 2022)

What is picture number three? What year is it? Is it for sale? I have never seen one. That goes for number five as well.


----------



## Mark Mattei (May 1, 2022)

bikejunk said:


> love that early cross frame 28 inch or 30 ?



Hi, The cross frame is a juvenile model, wheels would be smaller than 28 inch, Let me know if you need a more definitive answer, if so I can throw tape on it tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## bikejunk (May 2, 2022)

thank you looking for an adult bike project


----------

